# ATV Salt Spreader...



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

I want to mount a removable, small, 12volt salt spreader to the back of my Polaris quad. 50lbs capacity for use with rock salt is fine, with a simple on/off switch mounted to the handle bars. I want the max spread width to be 36 inches.

The machine currently has a Cycle Country 48" Plow with electric lift solenoid w/handlebar control and handlebar mounted angle control. I have a Meyers 36000 salt hopper on the back. Obviously the current hopper is way to big (but it was lying around so we used it). I want to replace it with one with the above specs. 

Anybody have any pics or specs on any ATV mounted salt spreaders? Installation photo's? Mods?

Thanx...


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

We bought a little one from Cabelas, it is intended to be a grass seed spreader but works great with rock salt.

It can mount or unmount in less then a minute and holds a 50lb bag easy.

We use it for salting sidewalks at a large mall.

The only pic I have of it right now is below but if you want any more pics I can always go take some more.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Herd Spreaders
www.herdseeder.com

Most amazing (made in america) well built, beautiful pattern spreader around
and the same price as that cycle country POS spreader.


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

I know you are asking for something smaller, but this is a pic of mine. It has a switch to start and stop the spinner PLUS it has an electric solenoid to open & close the "chute". Since it's a broadcast spreader, I added the rubber sides which also keeps all chemical off of the machine.

You can get more info from a previous post...scroll down and you see my setup.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=32388&page=4


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey SK,

Yes, I would love to see a few more pics if you could...


----------



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

HI there.
I'm in Toronto(Canada)lol.
I bought one from a place called Princess Auto in MIssissauga. It holds 80lbs of salt ,and it cost me $88.00
I works great! dont have a pic,but if you go onto their website you can see a pic.
tymusic


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

A Herd seeder will fling It out too far close to 40'...unless you make up some kind of deflector


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Wow, 40'...a 3 to 4 foot spread is fine!


----------

